# Any information on this dog?



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Apologies if this is not the right place, I had no idea where to put it. 

I was wondering if anyone had information on either of these dogs:

Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz

I have a youtube video of him working, found a website that states he passed his BH and http://www.vdh.nl/2003/darwin/showgsd.php?nhsb=2583028

That is all I'm really able to find. I also have his AKC number. 

If anyone has any more information or pictures of him, I'd appreciate it. 

The other dog is 
Peggy Vom Haus Frommer

I found her pedigree on the Pedigree Database and a video of her working on youtube.

Again, any information or pictures are appreciated. 

They are my dogs parents and I'm just wanting to learn a little more about them.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*










This may do better in the Schutzund or breeder section..... not sure though


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

Yeah, I thought about the Schutzhund and Breeder section, but just couldn't figure out exactly where it should go!









And thanks for the bump!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

Really? 164 views and not one person has *any* information on either dog?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

I'm guessing there are no responses cause no one knows anything about the dogs...... Did you ask this to be moved to the Sch section? Just hit the 'notify' button right below my writing in this very box, and ask the moderator for the site to move it where you think more knowledeable people may see it.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

Actually this would be the appropriate forum for it. My guess is no one that has viewed this thread knows anything about the dogs you asked about.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

My dog 's father is from Vom Haus Valkenplatz.
Awhile backI emailed the breeders in the Netherlands and they graciously answered my questions
http://www.valkenplatz.com


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

My reply was more of an "oh darn" than an accusation.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

Peggy Vom Haus Frommer 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/478099.html

the father isn't in the database, but his sire and dam are

Gr.sire: Chef von der Fasanerie
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/437092.html

Gr.Dam: XHANTIPPE V. BLOMMERSCHOT 
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/468259.html

Not sure if that helps you at all... but you can put together his pedigree from looking @ those pages. They're not dogs I am familiar with, but did some poking in Google and the Database for you.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Info on Woestewillem Vom Haus Valkenplatz?*

The pedigrees help. These are some very nice German working lines. 

A littermate to the dam, Pando, competed in the 2007 Italian SchH3 National championships. I also have a sister listed, Pia, that received an SG rating at a regional championship. Nothing on the dam herself.

Vom haus Valkenplatz has a lot of dogs in the WinSIS with dogs that have competed at larger events in the Netherlands. 

Chef Fasanerie competed 2X at what I believe is the NL Nationals championships. I don't show any notable offspring. Great looking dog that looks like his father.

The pedigree of Xhantippe is more complete in my database and she goes back mostly on good west German working lines through her dam. She must have ended up in Japan and competed at the 2002 WUSV (GSD SchH3 World championships)


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

I have pando Von haus frommer son, he's new to me and I'm looking for info also. If you found anything out pls let me know.


----------

